# Halti Headcollar



## GoldenGirls (Jan 17, 2011)

My 2yr old golden retriever pulls on the lead and so I have been considering the halti headcollar that was until a gentleman walking his golden saw me struggling and showed me a lead that he had bought for his dog which he thoroughly recommended. It was a rope lead which looped around the neck and over the nose of the dog, similiar to a halti but all in one, I dont know what they are called or where to purchase one.
Any feedback on these leads before I purchase would be gratefully received.

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like a gencon
Stop Dog Pulling - Gencon All-In-1, Head Collar | DogsKit.com


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If it was made out of rope then I expect it was this one

Rope Slip Lead Head Collar Combination


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like either a Gencon or the one that Smokey Bear has linked to. The Gencon is good but it does tighten, the theory being that will make the dog stop pulling. It works on some dogs, but not on others.

If you try it and don't like it, I recommend a Dogmatic headcollar; email them for sizing advice. This is an excellent headcollar; use a double ended lead, one end attached to the Dogmatic, one end attached to the dog's normal collar.

*Note: never ever use ANY headcollar with an extending lead: this is dangerous for your dog!
Never jerk on the lead when using a headcollar.*


----------



## midnightrainbow (Dec 21, 2010)

My GSD is over 40kgs and he pulls something chronic on his neck lead, it made me really afraid for the health of his neck/throat (my 14 year old Lab died from a collapsed larynx so that's made me wary of neck leads) and of course I was getting a lot of shoulder pain from it. Nothing I did would stop him pulling, I got the "I Won't Pull" training harness from Mikki and it helped a bit, took the edge off but didn't solve the problem like it claimed. 

I saw the head collar things on "It's Me Or The Dog" and was amazed at the results, so I took a chance and bought a Beapar head collar (black webbed design) from Amazon for a couple of quid and it is absolutely amazing. No pulling whatsoever now. I will say that it's important to use a slip lead or something as extra security if you're not confident in recall with the dog, or near a road. Simply because the fastener on the head collar came loose on me once and my dog slipped free. Luckily we were just on the way home from a walk on the field so it wasn't the disaster it could have been if we'd been near a road or something. 

Overall, the headcollar works a treat. I've recommended them to a few friends. There's something called a "figure eight" lead or something...which a friend of mine saw at a dog show. I can't remember the name of the website which sells them, but I will try to find out and PM you details. That could be what you're looking for as it incorporates a head collar and a neck lead but they are a bit hard to come by apparently.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

With a Halti there is a link from the head halter to the collar for safety reasons.

Other models you may wish to consider are (in no particular order)

Black Dog Head Halter

Agility Warehouse | Dog Agility Equipment and Supplies | Black Dog Head Halter

The Canny Collar

The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead - Home

The Dogalter

http://www.kumfi.com/index.php?page...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&vmcchk=1&Itemid=26

The DogMatic

Dogmatic Headcollar

Gentle Controller

GenCon All-in-1

The Gentle Leader

The Gentle Leader at Canine Concepts

The Halti

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/halti.php

The K9 Bridle

K9Bridle - The Worlds First Dog Bridle, Head Harness, Head Collar

The Newtrix Easy Way

Angela Stockdale, Dog Aggression Specialist - About Angela: an aggressive dog is an unhappy dog

The SWAG headcollar

The SWAG Head Collar

And advice for fitting/walking with one:

http://www.apbc.org.uk/system/files...aring_your_dog_for_a_muzzle_or_headcollar.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The dogmatic is the best headcollar on the market. It does not tighten or ride up or cut in, and believe me it works. Stopped my 10 stone newfie who had never been walked on a lead at the age of four. But it is important to use it with a double ended lead, one end attached to the head collar the other attached to the collar. This will not only help the dog to walk next to you, but will prevent neck jerking.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> The dogmatic is the best headcollar on the market. It does not tighten or ride up or cut in, and believe me it works. Stopped my 10 stone newfie who had never been walked on a lead at the age of four. But it is important to use it with a double ended lead, one end attached to the head collar the other attached to the collar. This will not only help the dog to walk next to you, but will prevent neck jerking.


It may be the best one IN YOUR OPINION, however that does not make it a fact!

In my opinion it is NOT the best headcollar on the market. 

NO headcollar is THE BEST per se.

As all dogs are individuals and there are many factors to consider when purchasing head halters.

Shape of dog's head
Amount of hair it has
Nimbleness of owner's fingers
How many times it will be taken on and off

etc etc etc


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> It may be the best one IN YOUR OPINION, however that does not make it a fact!
> 
> In my opinion it is NOT the best headcollar on the market.
> 
> ...


LOL who rattled your cage.

She was only giving her opinion.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

OP a member on here has a website and has martingales.

Me and my friend brought one for our large staffy x's and they are brilliant. Because they are fleecy it prevents it rubbing the dogs nose if it does still pull

Head Collars - Indi-Dog

I won't dare say it is the best


----------



## GoldenGirls (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help you have given me plenty to look at.
I quite like the look of the dogmatic and the fact their have been alot of good reviews on it not slipping up over the eyes, a problem i have had with the halti. 
I was rather concerned about these halti leads (headcollar & lead in one), i was'nt sure if they look secure enough, could the dog slip out of it? My retriever does have an irritating habit of stopping suddenly and backing up.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing in life is risk free............


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenGirls said:


> Thank you everyone for your help you have given me plenty to look at.
> I quite like the look of the dogmatic and the fact their have been alot of good reviews on it not slipping up over the eyes, a problem i have had with the halti.
> I was rather concerned about these halti leads (headcollar & lead in one), i was'nt sure if they look secure enough, could the dog slip out of it? My retriever does have an irritating habit of stopping suddenly and backing up.


My 2yr old goldie wears a padded harness as she did pull at one stage and is quite nervous in built up area's and I feel she is safe and secure and I have full control of her on the harness and no more pulling 
The halti was no help to her Im afraid as she did panic a few times on it and I felt insecure.

But I have used a halti on my other dogs with no problems.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

GoldenGirls said:


> Thank you everyone for your help you have given me plenty to look at.
> I quite like the look of the dogmatic and the fact their have been alot of good reviews on it not slipping up over the eyes, a problem i have had with the halti.
> I was rather concerned about these halti leads (headcollar & lead in one), i was'nt sure if they look secure enough, could the dog slip out of it? My retriever does have an irritating habit of stopping suddenly and backing up.


The first head collar I used was a Halti - I thought it was fab at first. Unfortunately though they don't fit all dog head shapes and are easy for some dogs to hook off their muzzles. The newer models have a 'halti link' that links it to the dogs collar for security in these situations.

Since then I have tried a Gencon which is a figure of eight style head collar and you can have it with an integrated lead. I find again these are too easy for the dog to remove.

My favourite is the Gentle Leader. It is adjustable both around the muzzle and around the neck so can be sized for most dogs. A Labrador I walk used to really fuss with her Halti that her owners had. I tried her with a Gentle Leader and she was much less bothered by it. Still the occasional rubbing on my legs or the grass but overall a marked improvement.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It may only be my opinion  but in my opinion the Dogmatic was the best choice for my Mals. I tried the Gencon and the Gentle Leader the latter of which was slipped out of and the dog ran off  just what you don't want.

I attach the Dogmatic head collar to a harness (used for the car) so as if it comes off I still have the dog attached. The Halti link clip can be used on any other device as Dogmatic don't actually make a link themselves. Anything that goes around my Mals necks cannot be trusted as their fur makes the neck thicker than the width of the head. Like you can see here.









Unless it has a buckle I don't trust it's reliability, not after having an escapee! :scared:


----------

